

Is your mayor in Comcast's pocket? - quantisan
http://www.dailydot.com/politics/comcast-time-warner-american-mayors/

======
ccvannorman
My mayor is on this list.

I am fuming, and just sent a fairly restrained letter to his office. I'm
actually incredibly impressed by how civil I was, considering Comcast is
involved.

~~~
bluehat
I was pretty shocked anybody in Silicon Valley was on that list. It seems
career suicide.

